
Open Source and Games - admp
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2010/12/24/open-source-and-games/
======
waqf
I feel he missed a point on why code and not "assets" are open-sourced, though
I'm also finding that point it hard to articulate:

Because assets are relatively separable (as compared to source code), and
relatively liquid, in the sense that you can put a $$$ figure to the cost of
replacing them. If you receive code without graphics, you can still represent
all the game objects by solid colored squares and try out the game: then you
can price out replacing them with clip art, or custom professional artwork,
depending on your goals. If you receive graphics without code, then for most
values of "you" you'll just give up because you can't afford the cost, time
and cost/time uncertainty of reproducing the entire code base.

------
Xurinos
_Users of Open Source Code_

He forgot one with relation to games: To figure out specific game mechanics
and exploit them. :) That becomes more important for competitive games.

------
wccrawford
Umm... Maybe the code is opened and not the art because identical code can
make very different games, where identical assets will make games that can be
easily mistaken for the original?

